# [2007] Magellan Residential Cruise Line



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 7, 2007)

The Magellan Residential Cruise Line is now offering a new vacation club program, the Magellan Club. For 20 years, club owners get a personalized two-week vacation to any of the ship’s destinations - 300 ports-of-call in 150 countries. 

Magellan Club membership is fully transferable to a third party after the inaugural sailing of the ship. Holiday scheduling will be on first-come, first-served basis, and scheduling opens 12 months prior to sailing with no changes permitted 60 days prior to sailing. Arrivals to the ship are on Sundays with departures from the ship on Saturdays. The Magellan Club membership fee is transferable to future fractional or full ownership purchases on the Magellan depending on availability.

Private residences on the Magellan range in price from $1.875 million to $8 million for penthouses and from $156,250 for fractional ownership residences. One bedrooms are priced in the $90,000 range. Amenities include a fully retractable marina, an Aqua spa, and a 450-seat broadcast satellite capable theatre featuring Broadway-quality entertainment. 

Construction on the Magellan is slated to begin soon, once financing is completed. Their planned launch is May 2009.

http://www.residentialcruiseline.com/


----------



## azsunluvr (Aug 11, 2007)

I just spent an hour on this site exploring the ship. Amazing! I think I could get used to living like that!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 11, 2007)

http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/208-residential-cruise-line-launches-the-magellan-vacation-club

oh haha, that IS the source, this thread was bumped 

so the "club" is from $90K deposit, but does anyone have a clue what the annual fee is? never seen it mentioned in any of the articles..

will be interesting to see if any of the other ships including magellan sell to DCs. IIRC ER has an exclusive use agreement with World/Residensea.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 11, 2007)

I would assume the weekly or monthly dues will be very high.

If you assume $2.5m is the "average" price for a full ownership, then I would assume 10% per year in fees for fuel, staff, docking, repairs, etc at a bare minimum.

Thus (my complete guess) would peg the average dues around $250k per year or $5,000 per week.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 11, 2007)

aha, theyve updated their website, great >

http://www.residentialcruiseline.com/how_to_purchase/pricing/club_membership/
from $90K / $4K
(extra space available week $5K) (holiday / guest use $2,500)

hmmm VERY interesting options there with the club.. wonder what their rental program / rates are going to be like. (and how theyll compare)

http://www.residentialcruiseline.com/how_to_purchase/pricing/fractional/
from $156,250 / $6,500

http://www.residentialcruiseline.com/how_to_purchase/pricing/
from $1.875MM / $96K? (currently from $3.345MM / $144K )

heh @ http://www.residentialcruiseline.com/floor_plans/floor_plans/portofino/
it will be the second largest cabin @ 4K sq ft 4BR. the FS ship will have an 8K sq ft 4BR


----------



## dubaibound2 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Magelan Project - Buyer Beware!*

What some of you may not know about The Magellan Project "Residential Cruise Lines" is that their CEO Randall Jackson of Phoenix, AZ who also heads the real estate building development company Jackson Properties, has skipped town, left dozens of investors defrauded and headed to Dubai. While in Arizona, he systematically burned every bridge with the banks, real estate developers, lenders, investors, contractors, marketing companies, etc. There are numereous law suits against this man.  Don't believe me...check him out carefully before giving him one single dollar!

http://phoenix.bizjournals.com/phoenix/stories/2009/01/19/story6.html


----------



## Shon_t (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm...I found it interesting that the site initially said the ship would be built by May 2009, and now it has just been changed to May 2009.

There isn't even a ship yet... I would steer clear of this stinker until there is actually something to show for it...


----------



## CEOphony (Feb 26, 2013)

*Randall B Jackson is a Phony Con man*

I personally know how the Jackson family rips people off. They will take your money and make big promises without following through. This Randall Jackson guy is a crook. Don't give him any money....


----------

